# help, weird knock on left turns



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

hi folks. im kinda new to the forums and have this weird problem with my car. i have a 2000 sentra se automatic and heres the problem. on left turns, theres this weird knock on the right side of the car in the back. it only happens on left turns, and sometimes on rough bumps and roads. any ideas? ive checked to see if anything is loose in the trunk, and nothing is loose. im pretty sure about that. one of my friends said it could be the suspension. i dont know. i got the car salvaged for $5000 with 15,000 miles on it. now theres almost 22,000 on it. anyway, the car originally got hit from the back and the dealership "fixed" it. im not really how good they did it, but the knock has been there ever since. any ideas or suggestions? its a really annoying knock, and i just want to get rid of it. 
also, do you guys know where the spare tire tools go? do they just sit inside the spare tire, or is there an actual place for them to rest, like near the jack?
thanks.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it sounds like there could be a problem with the right rear strut. You might want to try jacking it up, taking off the wheel, and looking to see if there are any loose bolts. You might try jiggling it a little to see if anything abnormal happens. As for the tools they just go in the spare tire well with the tire.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

yea, thas what people have been telling me. thanks for the help. 
ive been thinking tho, i do want to start modding my car, so i think id start suspension wise, just so that my car has that nice look, before i start putting on an exhaust system and other performance parts. its annoying when people get rims or an exhaust, and there car isnt even lowered yet. it just looks very odd, and rushed. anyway, ive been thinking of jus swapping out the old suspension and starting new. ive been researching on some forums and found out that even though i get lowering springs, there will be this floaty feeling and something about being bouncy. i dont know, its very confusing to me. from what ive been reading, its better to just get a full coilover system, instead of just springs, cuz its like the whole package cuz it comes with shocks too. but then people start talking about struts and i lose it. whats the difference between struts and shocks and if i buy coilovers for my sentra, do i need to get anything else with them?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well in simple terms, a strut/shock/damper are all the same thing. You have 2 main parts, a spring and a shock, I'm sure you can figure out which is which. A coilover setup comes with both, or you can also buy them separately (IE: Progress springs and KONI shocks). It's generally a better deal to get a coilover setup right at the beginning if you can afford it. And no you don't need anything extra if you get coilovers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

okay, so they both serve basically the same purpose. so do you need four? one setup for each wheel? just wondering because i was reading about something like this on a different thread and they said that struts were in the back and shocks were in the front, or vice versa, and that just confused me. if they serve the same purpose, why do you need one set in the back, and a different set in the front?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Good question, im also a bit confused about that. A coil over system seem to be the srping over the shock or strut. However whe i look at my suspension, (both front and back) the cioil is over the spring. The rear is alot smaller that the front though. Can anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

SENTRAGROOVIN said:


> *Good question, im also a bit confused about that. A coil over system seem to be the srping over the shock or strut. However whe i look at my suspension, (both front and back) the cioil is over the spring. The rear is alot smaller that the front though. Can anyone clear this up for me? *


you have a spring or a coilover like ground control that just replaces your stock springs and uses your stock struts. Now if you buy tien's or a full coil over system you get a new strut and spring combination.


----------

